

Spilling your guts online? You may have an Internet problem - tech77
http://www.itworld.com/software/301944/signs-youre-compulsive-internet-user

======
eslachance
Wait, being open and forward to strangers on the internet means I'm addicted?
Well, that explains a lot...

